# Questio? antler growth



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

In ND when do antlers sieze to grow each year, and if they are still growing then about what percentage of their growth are they at now?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

They ussually keep growing until late August or even September.

Right now there probably 40 to 50 percent.


----------

